# Opinion on M6 series Kabota



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Anybody use on of these? like it or not.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

My family runs two M5-111's, not the 6 series but they like them well enough, put about 700hrs on them each per year. The first one just clicked over 1800 hours and the one bought this spring just rolled over 500. They seem to be good tractors and holding up well. The 6 series is bigger and what I would call more luxurious and less utility than the 5. I'm looking forward to hearing some opinions.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

I've had a M9960 for about the last 4 years, and have like it so much that I'm planning on getting another one (M5-111) before the end of the year. You'll always get varying opinions on tractor brands, but as long as you have good dealer support near you, I don't think you can go wrong with any Kubota tractor, whether it's old, new, small, or big.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies , wish there were more. must be good tractors. not much negative i guess.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Have 2 of the older version M126X and M135X. 1800 and 2900 hours respectively. One shifts a little too sharp for my liking in some gears. Extremely dependable tractors. Bi-speed turn and locking rear/front axles are standard equipment. The 6.1L diesel is a big dependable engine. My only complaint would be the cab isn't perfectly engineered in terms of layout and size, but for a hay or mowing tractor, IMO for the money, they're the best value in a 125-135HP tractor you can buy. The newer ones have improved cabs and a 24 speed (versus 16 speed) powershift, so you should be in great shape in an M6.

You can buy better, but you'd have to spend more. If you're on a moderate-price tractor budget, I think they're an excellent choice.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a 2007 M125x Kubota. One of the most dependable haying tractors I have ever used. If the newer M series are as dependable as the older M series, you should be happy.

In my opinion, the only thing that differentiates tractor colors is Service and Support.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I replied about my family running the two m5-111's, 99% of the tractors on their farm are kubota, some of which have over 7000 hours and not been touched (M5700's). I personally run a 9540. They are good tractors and like anything, if taken care of and not abused, they will run a long time.


----------

